# Metal work on my '67 GTO



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Decided to do some metal work while I wait on the last of the engine parts/paint! Cut out floor pans today, sheet metal screwed it all in and began to peel and butt weld everything in! Looking good so far! I got luck that all of my supports are solid. I'll update with more pictures on Tuesday when I get back to working on her!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

More photos


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

New floor pan


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Done with the floor pan now I am tackling the quarter pannels. Finished one today and will start on the other tomorrow. Just set up to prime my hood/trunk deck/ doors/fenders to start the body work on those puppies! Still waiting on the trunk floor pan than the cowl! As soon as they get here I can knock out the rest of the metal work and really start making sure the car as a whole is straight and baby butt smooth!

Chris


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

And primed the back side with weld through primer after using ospho!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

And set up and screwed in before butt welding!


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Very good work!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

More work today, I finished the right quarter panel and I moved on to the left quarter panel. I have everything done but welding it, this one I replaced the entire panel, instead of just a patch, oddly enough it looked like the whole panel had been replaced before out of of 1967 lemans, if the Vin on the panel is true.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

More of today's work


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Removal of the shoddy body work panel that was replaced who knows when?!

I'll finish up this panel tomorrow and begin work on the cowl and the. The trunk pan when that finally comes in! Once that is done(no later than next week) I'll start with the fiberglass filler and the body filler to fill and block the car....shouldn't take TOO LONG haha. Everything is coming along great! I'll post more photos tomorrow!


----------

